# To boot or not to boot? That is my question.



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

With the cold just starting here in Massachusetts I was wondering what everyone does for their V's paws during extended outdoor activities in the snow/ice. My girlfriend and I both snowshoe and cross-country ski during the winter and we are excited to take Darwin with us. We are prepared with a coat for him, but am unsure if we should also get some booties for his paws.

If you are out for a few hours in the snow, do you put booties on your dog? We have some Musher's Secret, but I am unsure if this will do anything other than reduce the snow/ice buildup on his paws. This would be extended periods of time where he CANNOT get any relief from being on the snow.

Thoughts?

Here are the boots I was looking at:

http://www.ruffwear.com/Barkn-Boots-Grip-Trex?sc=2&category=11


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I am not too sure. Kian will go for his morning walk/jog in the snow/ice/cold of the city and he will favour one or two of his paws when we stop at an interesection. He will suckle on his foot.
Now, he did this a lot last year when he was much younger and his first winter so I though it was just puppy feet.
Last week we had some snow move through here and the temps dropped quite a bit and the favouring of the paws has started again. Not sure if it's the cold, the snow, the salt on the sidewalks or a combination of all of them.
I will play it by ear and keep an eye on him.
When we were in deep snow last year he was fine but if it was cold (I'm tallking -20C) before windchill he would favour his paws, can't say I blame him :-[


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in New Hampshire, and manage a dog daycare, retail store. We have quite a few clients that swear by a product called Musher's Secret. It is put on pads to protect against elements, they use it for sled dogs...


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry!! Should have read your whole post before posting!!! Looks like you already have the Mushers Secret!! Oopps!!


----------

